# المحركات (engines)



## طارق حسن محمد (20 مارس 2010)

المحركات( ENGINES)
ماهي المحركات (الاحتراق الداخلي )

دعنا نتمعن بمصطلح الاحتراق الداخلي ماذا تعني:
* الداخلي (يعني في الداخل) ( او المكان المحبوس )0
* ( الاحتراق ) (يعني عملية الاشعال ) 0
وعليه فمحرك الاحتراق الداخلي هو ذلك المحرك الذي (0يحرق الوقود في داخله )0 اذا ان المحرك اساسا عبارة عن علبة نضع فيها الوقود والهواء ونبداء باشعالهما وعند تمدد الخليط بسرعه وهو يشتعل تندفع الغازات المشتعلة الى الخارج ويمكن استعمال هذا الدفع لتحريك جزء من اجزاء المحرك الذي ينقله لتدوير الماكنه 0

نستلخص من هذا : ان المحرك اداة لتحويل الطاقة الحراريه الى طاقه ميكانيكية لغرض انجاز شغل 0
ماهي المكونات الرئيسيه التي نحتاجها للمحرك :
ان المكونات التي نحتاجها لبناء محرك بسيط هي :

* الهواء , الوقود , الاحتراق0
* الحركة التردديه والحركة الدورانية 0
* ضغط خليط الهواء - الوقود 0
*دورات المحرك - الثنائية او الرباعية الضربات 0
دعنا نناقش هذه المفردات واحده بعد الاخرى ؛
هواء,وقود,احتراق0
ثلاث مكونات رئيسية نحتاجها لانتاج طاقة حرارية في المحرك :
هواء AIR
وقود FUEL
احتراق COMBUSTION

الهواء :
نحتاجه ليختلط مع الوقود لغرض تزويده بالاوكسجين ليعجل من عملية الاشتعال وللهواء صفتان تأثران على اشغال المحرك وهي :

1- قابلية الانضغاط :حيث يمكن ضغط (28)لتر هواء الى (16) سم3 او اقل 0
2-يسخن الهواء عندما يصغط 0 لان جزيئاته تحتك الواحدة بالاخرى وينتج عنها حرارة 0
الوقود:
يجب مزجه بسرعه مع الهواء حتى يشتعل بسهولة وهنالك ثلاثة انواع من الوقود هي البانزين . الديزل .الغاز السائل . بالاضافة الى الانواع الاخرى التي لم نذكرها ذات الاستعمالات القليلة .
ان هذه الانواع من الوقود تشتعل بسهولة اذا كانت متحللة او متبخرة 0
لماذا نرغب في تبخر الوقود لنساعد كل جزيئة من جزيئات الوقود ان تتصل بالهواء بشكل كافي حتى تشتعل كليا0
الاحتراق :
هو الاشتعال الفعلي والاحتراق لخليط (الهواء - الوقود ) وان الاوكسجين في الهواء هو الذي يتحد مع الوقود لغرض الاحتراق والشيء المهم هنا هو سرعة اشعال الوقود لان هذه القوة يجب ان تنفجر بعدها نحصل على كل القدرة من المحرك 0
فأذا اشتعلت علبة بانزين فب هواء هاديء فأنها تشتعل ببطئ وسبب هذا هو ان الهواء يتصل بسطح الوقود فقط ولغرض جعل الوقود يحترق بسرعة يمكن عمل شيئين هما :
1- تسخين الوقود 0
2-تبخير الوقود 0
ان الانفجارات العنيفة ربما تحطم المحرك حيث ان الاحتراق يحصل في مكان مقفل 0
فيمكن السيطرة على معدل الاشتعال بمعرفة ما يلي :
1- الى اي حد يمكن ان يضغط الهواء 0
2- كمية الوقود المستعملة 0
3-مقدار سرعة تبخر الوقود 0
الحركة الترددية والدورانية(Reciprocation And Rotary Motion )
المحرك يستخدم نوعان من اشكال الحركة لنقل الطاقة وهي :
-الحركة الترددية -الى الاعلى -والى الاسفل او الى الامام او الى الخلف 0
-الحركة الدورانية - حركة دائرية حول نقطة 0

يقوم المحرك بتحويل الحركة الترددية الى حركة دورانية 0

الاجزاء الرئيسية التي يحتاجها المحرك لهذا الغرض هي :
-الاسطوانة 0 Cylinder
-المكبس 0 Piston
-ذراع التوصيل 0 Connecting Rod 
-عمود المرفق 0 Crankshaft

المكبس والاسطوانة: جزأن متوافقان بحيث يؤمن المكبس انزلاقه داخل الاسطوانة بسهولة وتكون هنالك مسافة بينية قليلة بين جدران الاسطوانة والمكبس وان الجزء العلوي من الاسطوانة مقفل وفيه مجال اضافي لغرفة الاحتراق وعادة غطاء رأس الاسطولنة للمحرك هو الذي يسد الطرف العلوي0
ان ذراع التوصيل هو الواسطة التي تنقل حركة المكبس الى عمود المرفق 0
وعمود المرفق البسيط له التواءات متعامدة على الخط المركزي للعمود وبذلك فأن هذه الالتواءات تدور عند دوران العمود0
حركة ذراع التوصيل وعمود المرفق اساساتشبه حركة تدوير صينية الدراجة الهوائية المسننة فتكون رجلك عبارة عن ذراع التوصيل بالنسبة لعمود المرفق 0ونتيجة لهذاقد حصلنا على طريقة لتحويل الحركة الترددية للمكبس الى حركة دورانية مفيدة 0
ان حركة المكبس (المدى الذي يقطعه داخل الاسطوانة )تتحدد بمدى دوران الالتواء على عمود المرفق (المدى الذي يدور به الالتواء )0
ضغط خليط الهواء -الوقود:
تعمل محركات البنزين الحديثة بشكل افضل عندما يكون حوالي (15)حجم من الهواء مخلوط مع (1)حجم من بخار الوقود 0
فأن مقدار الحجم الكبير للهواء الذي نحتاجه مقارنة بحجم الوقود في محركات البنزين حيث يتم خلط (4) لتر وقود بانزين مع حوالي (34000)لتر هواء 0
ونتيجة لذلك فأننايجب ان نضغط خليط (الهواء - الوقود) لاجل الحصول على نسبة الانضغاط المطلوبة 0
نسبة الانضغاط :
هي مقدار الانضغاط الحجمي لخليط (الهواء - الوقود )داخل الاسطوانة 0 فعندما يكون المكبس في نهاية شوط السحب 0 دعنا نحسب كمية السائل الذي تستوعبه الاسطوانة ولنقل (3,75) لتر 0نتخلص الان من كل السائل وندفع المكبس الى الاعلى شوط الضغط ونضيف السائل حتى تمتلاء الاسطوانة ولنقل (0,5) لتر 0 فيتبين من هذه التجربة بأن نسبة الانضغاط هي 1-8 وهذه هي نسبة الانضغاط 0
وبعبارة اخرى ان حجم الهواء في المحرك قد ضغط الى(1\8 ) من حجمه الاول عندما حركنا المكبس من الاسفل الى الاعلى 0 
دورة المحرك : Engine Cycle
لاجل اشتغال المحرك فأن سلسلة محددة من العمليات يجب ان تحصل بالتتابع وهي : 

1-ملاء الاسطوانة بالخليط القابل للا حتراق 0
2-ضغط الخليط الى حجم اصغر 0 
3- اشعال الخليط الذي يسبب تمدده انتاج طاقة 0
4- التخلص من غازات نواتج الاحتراق 0
ان السلسلة اعلاه تسمى بشكل عام الاشواط :

* السحب Intake
* الضغط Comperession
* القدرة Power
* العادم Exhaust

ولاجل انتاج قدرة مستمرة وثابتة يجب على المحرك تكرار السلسلة مرة بعد اخرى 0 وان سلسلة كاملة من هذه العمليات في المحرك تسمى (دورة) ومعظم المحركات لها واحد من نوعين من الدورات وهي 0

1-دورة محركات ثتائية الاشواط 0
2-دورة محركات رباعية الاشواط0

ولكل دورة طريقة اشعال خاصة بها سنتطرق لها في محاضرة اخرى انشاء الله0 


تقبلوا مني احترامي وتقديري


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 مارس 2010)

جُزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل طارق ، ومتابعين لك فأكمل محاضراتك ، بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بعلمك .


----------



## ammar-kh (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
اذا كان في الامكان ان تزودنا بمخططات مع دقيقة "مع الابعاد " للاجزاء الاساسية للمحرك


> *الاجزاء الرئيسية التي يحتاجها المحرك لهذا الغرض هي :
> -الاسطوانة 0 cylinder
> -المكبس 0 piston
> -ذراع التوصيل 0 connecting rod
> -عمود المرفق 0 crankshaft*


----------



## egole (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع

ممكن تفدنى بحاجه عن محرك فانكل ذو القرص الدوار
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اليكم http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkE6oQnCuWI&feature=relatedهذا الرابط للاستفادة منه00


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز (egole) اليك هذا الرابط المنقول من منتدى هندسة المنصورة عسى ان يفي بغرضك تقبل تحياتي00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9NAuZUMidU&NR=1


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز ( ammar-kh) يمكنك ايضا الدخول على موضع (صور اجزاء محرك السيارة ) للاخ العضو (محمد حسن نصر ) جزاه الله خيرا0 لتنال ما تريد 0 ولك شكري


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## black88star (5 يونيو 2010)

يديك الف عافية على المجهود الرائع والفعال 
مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــور 
عوآفي


----------



## حمزه الزبيدي (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله ارجو تزويدنا محاضرات عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وبللغه الانكليزيه


----------



## أبو ريان sa (26 يونيو 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## تامر على (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو امحاضرات شرح عن Desiel engine


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً .اتمني ان يكون هنالك شرح وافي لتزرية الوقود


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز ( تامر علي ) موجود داخل المنتدى مواضيع كثيرة حول محرك الديزل ابحث عنها انشاء الله ستجد مطلبك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (20 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 فبراير 2011)

اشكر جميع الاخوه اللذين مروا على الموضوع ووضعوا مداخلاتهم الجميلة


----------



## hussien95 (22 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر معلومات قيمة


----------



## yousif jameel (5 مارس 2012)

تحياتي الى استاذي


----------



## yousif jameel (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور علمجهود


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 أبريل 2012)

اشكر حظوركم ايها الاعزاء


----------



## محمد عبدالله ع (15 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------

